# shock choice...?



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

Wanting to upgrade the shocks on my 03 chevy 2500 HD 4x4, and went lookin around the local oreillys, always shop there and get discount, but found Monro Reflex shocks, Rancho RS9000XL, and the RS5000 series shock. Not sure which one to go for... truck is a plow truck, does haul heavy loads, and does go off road for some fun.

Does not have a lift, yet, maybe in the summer i dont know yet, but torsion keys are all the way in, stock keys.

Replacing the front shortly and then the rear later, so input on which of the three would work best would be awesome. it is my work truck so it does get beat around.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Replaced stock shocks after wearing out with KYB Monomax truck shocks on all 4 corners on my 05. Haven't looked back at all. Nice shock and affordable. Got them online. Good ride but stiff for snowplowing and trailer hauling in the summer. Check those out if you get a chance.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm also looking for new shocks but dont want the best out there, just want a decent one that will not lower the height, my bud bought some monroes for his tahoe and it lowered it an inch so he just took them back and never replaced them.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

k&j Landscaping;1404743 said:


> Replaced stock shocks after wearing out with KYB Monomax truck shocks on all 4 corners on my 05. Haven't looked back at all. Nice shock and affordable. Got them online. Good ride but stiff for snowplowing and trailer hauling in the summer. Check those out if you get a chance.


x2 on the KYB's. not only are they much cheaper (on amazon.com) my brother swears by them. I put some oreilly's monroe shocks in my truck and they are expensive and JUNK! don't make the same mistake I did. Oreilly's is a rip off on shocks. The monroes are worse than the ones they replaced IMHO.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Bilstein 5100 series! best shocks ever!


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Agreed don't waste your time with Rancho or Monroe, they're the exact same shocks as other brands that can be found for much cheaper. Carquest brand for one are usually very little $$ for a replacement shock and are comparable to stock. A monotube would be an upgrade, like the KYB monomax or Bilstein.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/KYB-565102-Mo...ve&Make=Chevrolet|47&Year=2003|2003&carId=001

found those real quick, is that the brand thats stiff for plowing and trailer hauling?

Just trying to find the best shocks for the abuse i put my truck thru with the plowing and hauling utility trailer, and beefy enough for when i haul my dodge 2500 and heavy car trailer over an hr away to let the dodge play in mud. and occasionally the chevy in the "light" mud. 

And then i found these:
http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lift-Kit...&t_s=90&t_pt=3306&t_pl=9763&t_pn=BIL24-186735

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Lift-Kit...&t_s=90&t_pt=3306&t_pl=9763&t_pn=BIL24-187183

The first link is the shorter shock, while the second link is a couple inches longer... how do i decide which one to go with??


----------



## gmcsnowboss (Dec 11, 2011)

*shocks*

throwing my 2 cents in... I have had several sets of Rancho and they haven't impressed me as far as quality, but the price is fair. I recently put a set of Bilstiens on my 08 HD so far so good we see how they handle the plowing. After reading a few threads here i might have upgraded to coil-over. Let us kno what you go with.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

bilsteins. http://www.shockwarehouse.com/site/bilstein_info.cfm
delivery takes a while with them but at the time it was the cheapest on the net for them
i have them in my canyon and they are great. added them when i did the level kit.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

zev in the bilsteins there is 3 inches longer then avg to compensate for lifted vehicles.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

KEC Maintaince;1405668 said:


> zev in the bilsteins there is 3 inches longer then avg to compensate for lifted vehicles.


so essentially i could get the longer shock, of the 2 links i posted, and it would ride fine wiith the stock torsion keys all the way in, and still be able to use the same bilstein shocks for when i get new keys and raise it more?


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

yes shock will only use what it needs. 
i put the ready lift leveling keys in got 2 1/2 inches after install and i used the bilsteins with no problems..
truck drives beautiful i drive 70 miles a day and no issues.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Those bilsteins are a quality shock, hard to beat. KYB's are a great value for the buck, I've used those on work trucks before. Those rancheros are horrible, the quality has been going south for quite some time now. Monroe seems to be hit or miss, some are top of the line, others are bottom of the barrel.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

ive got one more question and then ill be deciding... on this website http://www.shockwarehouse.com/index.cfm?mode=results&selected_model=3823&selected_year=2003 its got the 5100 racing series shocks, and then the heavy duty shocks... If i go for the heavy duty, are they that much better on the weight control and suspension then the 5100's, or are the heavy duty hyped up to do the work of the 5100s, but offer a rougher ride? 

The heavy duty are about $10 cheaper, makes me think that the 5100's are better then the heavy duty?   shed some light??


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

i have the hd ones shocks are not designed to carry weight ...
to carry more weight you either have to go with timbrens or a level kit or lift


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

so it really wouldn't matter whethr i get the 5100s or the heavy duty ones?

if i get the heavy duty ones, would that give me a rougher ride compared to the 5100s? but would the heavy duty ones be better for when im drivin on rough roads and drivin thru mud and junk?

sorry for all the questions, im just tryin to make sure i get the right shocks for what i do so i wont regret the choice when i go work somewhere or have to go on trips in the truck.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

First shocks don't carry weight springs do.

I have the Edelbrock performer IAS shocks on mine and they ride real nice. Big upgrade over stock. I did get a bad one (bad weld) but they took care of it.

As far as the Bilsteins, it depends on the ride you want. From what I have heard the HD shock is a bit stiffer then the 5100. Most guys seem to prefer the 5100, but you see a few that like the HD better. Head over to DieselPlace.com and you could read about the comparisons that will make your head spin. They are both great shock, just depends on your taste, and over the stockers anything is improvement.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

lilweed is correct i like the hd ones as well as the 5100 didnt matter to me one way.
ill be instaling them in the rear in a few weeks if the weather holds.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

Bilstein D46 D47, problem solved, I got mine mailed to my door from 4 wheel parts warehouse because they had them in stock and price matched/beat everyone, having said that shop around and get the best price you can, the shocks will make a night and day difference!


----------

